# DV Lottery - UK Ineligibility



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick question. I am a hoping to make a start on moving to the states over the next 2 to 3 years. My only real chance would be via a H1-B Visa, Assuming the Job Market picks up in this time. Just wondering though, Are UK residents permanently not allowed to to Enter the DV Lottery, or was that just for 2012's. The reason I am asking is over the next few years I would be inclined to enter if it was possible. 

Cheers, 
Marc


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

marcnotrust said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am a hoping to make a start on moving to the states over the next 2 to 3 years. My only real chance would be via a H1-B Visa, Assuming the Job Market picks up in this time. Just wondering though, Are UK residents permanently not allowed to to Enter the DV Lottery, or was that just for 2012's. The reason I am asking is over the next few years I would be inclined to enter if it was possible.
> 
> ...


You cannot claim DV chargeability to England, Scotland or Wales. DV chargeability is based on where you were born, where your spouse was born, or--in some obscure cases only--possibly where your parents were born.

Your place of residence is irrelevant to qualifying for the DV.


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

I was born in the UK, as was my Wife. So thats that idea out the window ha ha ha.

Cheers for the reply.


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You cannot claim DV chargeability to England, Scotland or Wales. DV chargeability is based on where you were born, where your spouse was born, or--in some obscure cases only--possibly where your parents were born.
> 
> Your place of residence is irrelevant to qualifying for the DV.


Sorry to ask, Is that permanently, or just for the 2012 one just gone.

If so, How come the UK was excluded permanently from the scheme. 

Cheers, 
Marc


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

marcnotrust said:


> Sorry to ask, Is that permanently, or just for the 2012 one just gone.
> 
> If so, How come the UK was excluded permanently from the scheme.
> 
> ...


The Green Card Lottery, officially called Diversity Immigrant Visa Program, is an official U.S. government lottery for people who come from countries with low rates of immigration to the United States. The United Kingdom has received over 50,000 Green Cards in the past 5 years, therefore citizens of the United Kingdom are excluded from the Green Card Lottery.

the UK will never be eligble


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

Fair enough, Cheers.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

(deleted) sorry, only saw that someone had already replied with the correct answer after posting the same thing, sorry.


----------



## lagent (Apr 19, 2014)

You can't claim it.It is based on where your were born


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The question was posted over 3 years ago....so was the reply.


----------

